# Mein erstes Boot!!!!



## leguan8 (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich war heute morgen mit unserem Franky auf dem Weg nach Großenbrode um mir ein Boot anzusehen welches ich bei E-bay gefunden hatte. Der erste Eindruck war schon mal sehr gut. Wir trafen uns zum verabredetem Zeitpunkt und er zeigte mir das Boot erstmal an Land. Er baute die Elektronic auf, und anschließend ließen wir das Boot zu Wasser. Der Motor sprang sofort an und wir fuhren 30 Minuten raus. Ich fand das Boot von Minute zu Minute immer besser. Das Boot mit allem drum und dran ( Trailer, Motor, Downrigger, Echolot, GPS, Kartenpoltter, Kompas, Anker, Tauwerk, Rutenständer,.....) waren in einem TOP Zustand. Nun kommt aber der LINK ZUM BOOT 

Dem einen oder anderen wird das Boot bekannt vorkommen. Es läuft unter dem Namen trolax und gehörte Daniel Brce aus HH ( Der neue Besitzer von Vöglers Angelshop). Ich werde den Liegeplatz in Großenbrode von ihm mitübernehmen.


----------



## schroe (16. Februar 2004)

Nabend leguan,
gratuliere!!!
Da hast du dir ja ganz was Feines ausgesucht.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2004)

Hey Leguan,
herzlich willkommen unter den Reedern! Spaß beiseite: Hast dir einen schönen Einstieg in die Bootsangelei gekauft. Alles drin und alles dran. Du wirst sicher noch merken, was du dir da alles gutes gekauft hast! Ich kenne den Bootstyp. Er wird dir sicher Freude bereiten und dich immer sicher zurück bringen, soweit du deinem Boot die Chance dazu gibst!
Ich hoffe, du benutzt auch mal den Trailer und erkundest die vielen schönen Ecken der deutschen Küste. Großenbrode ist ja ganz nett - aber........


----------



## leguan8 (16. Februar 2004)

schönen dank für die glückwünsche. bei dem angebot konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Februar 2004)

Allerbest Björn.
Ich wünsche dir alles gute und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Sieht ganz so aus als wenn ich in Zukunft öffter mal nach Großenbrode fahren müsste.


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2004)

Geil Björn#6


----------



## Pete (16. Februar 2004)

hi...ich hatte das boot seit einigen wochen unter beobachtung...war gespannt, ob er weiter runter gehen würde mit dem preis...einmal hatte er es schon getan...
kumpel mozart und ich waren arg am überlegen...na, egal, nu hats einer bekommen, der seinen wert sicher zu schätzen und zu pflegen wissen wird...
richtig geiles teil, mein lieber...ich hoffe, dich mal als matrose begleiten zu können...

kommst du nach berlin? bin n büschen neugierig..wegen des preises...


----------



## leguan8 (16. Februar 2004)

Jörg ich hoffe doch das Du mal nach Großenbrode kommst zum fischen mit Franky und mir.

Mathias kennst du das Boot und den ehemaliegen Besitzer?


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2004)

Das Boot bzw. eher den Bootstyp kenne ich vom ansehen...mehr aber auch nicht.

Vor allem die Ausstattung ist genial...und dann für den Preis.


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere Björn. :m
Damit wirst Du wohl eine Menge Spaß haben. Hast Du wirklich was feines gekauft. :m
Wann machen wir denn die Schiffstaufe??? Oder macht man das nur bei einem neuen Boot???? :q


----------



## leguan8 (16. Februar 2004)

Olli das gibt es nur bei einem neuen Boot.

Mathias, es hätte ja sein können, da ihr ja öfter in Großenbrode seit, und es eigentlich schon seit Jahren dort liegt.


----------



## JonasH (16. Februar 2004)

HAbe keine Ahnung von Booten, aber sieht echt 1A aus!


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2004)

Schade Björn. Dacht wir können eine kleine Party am Boot machen. Dann gibt das halt eine Einweihungsparty oder Boatwarming-Party. :q


----------



## Jirko (16. Februar 2004)

mönsch björn, da kann man dir ja nur herzlichst gratulieren zu deinem neuen schmuckstück... primstens #6

PS: kannst richtig stolz sein björn, hat nicht jeder das glück direkt an der küste zu wohnen und dann noch solch ein feines boot mit allem zubehör sein eigen zu nennen #6 freu mich ganz dolle für dich #h


----------



## leguan8 (16. Februar 2004)

ich glaube jirko du brauchst mal ne neue landkarte. ich wohne in niedersachen 40 km südlich von bremen. es sind 2,5 stundnen fahrt bis zum boot. leider! aber ich denke wir machen mal ne tour zusammen. bis die tage in berlin.


----------



## ralle (16. Februar 2004)

Ja ja Pete hast recht das Boot wurde schon eine ganz Weile angeboten.  Hatte es auch schon länger beobachtet . Bin zwar kein Kaufinterresent aber man sollte die Augen überall haben.

@ leguan8
Klasse Teil welches Du dir zugelegt hast.  Gratuliere !! 
Wenn ich nur näher am Wasser wohnen würde!!

Falls du mal nen Mitfahrer suchst ???? oder Anschieber


----------



## Tiffy (16. Februar 2004)

Joh bis in Bärlin 

Da kannste einen ausgeben  :q

Hast Dir was feines gekauft. Glückwunsch :m

Großenbrode passt ganz gut. Wieder einer mehr fürs Bootsanglertreffen #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Februar 2004)

Björn, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel ! 

Bei dem Preis konntest Du nicht´s verkehrt machen. 

&nbsp; 

Ich nehme an, wir sehen uns zum AB Bootsanglertreffen in Großenbrode, auch wenn Du Dich noch nicht angemeldet hast !!!


----------



## Palometta (16. Februar 2004)

Glückwunsch  Björn
da kann man schon neidisch werden.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil 

Bis Meschendorf
Frank


----------



## Albatros (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Björn#h

auch meinen herzlichsten zu dem tollen Boot. Hast nichts falsch gemacht :m Dat kost aber einen :q:q


----------



## Laksos (17. Februar 2004)

Ahoi, leguan8! :m 

Ein schönes Boot hast du dir ausgesucht! #6 

Viel Spaß damit und gute Fänge!


----------



## Gunnar (17. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere Leguan,
schönes Teil, Crescent baut Super Boote.


----------



## Fischbox (17. Februar 2004)

Moin und Herzlichen Glückwunsch du Leguan!!#h
Das sieht nach jede Menge Spaß und nach noch mehr Fisch aus. Geiles Teil#6#6!!

...will auch endlich im Lotto gewinnen:c :c


----------



## Haiopai (17. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.... das Bootund der Motor sind genial, Ausstattung nur vom feinsten. Lass aber noch ein paar Fische in der Ostsee#v


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2004)

Moinsen...
Jo - Boot und Motor sind wohl echt in TOP-Zustand... Daniel und sein Vater haben sich sehr um das Boot gekümmert - die Liebe kann man da drin sehen... Sicher keine leichte Entscheidung gewesen....
Aber so wie ich das sehe, ist die Ausrüstung in gute Hände gekommen - und ein Anangeln mit Daniel wird das mindeste sein!


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

auch ich möchte zu diesem tollen boot gratulieren!!!
da wirst du wohl noch viel spass haben....neid...neid....
vielleicht zieht es dich ja schon bald zum wohnen richtung küste:m
lg rob#h


----------



## basswalt (17. Februar 2004)

Björn,
auch aus dem binnenland schweiz grüsse. wie das auf dem foto aussieht absolut brauchbar. Gratuliere. wünsche dann straffe
leinen und natürlich ein petri heil..


----------



## trollax (17. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,
eins kann ich sagen, leicht war es für mich wirklich nicht das Boot zu verkaufen! Aber ich wünsche Björn auf diesem weg, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel! Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Boot und Vor allem PETRI Heil. 

PS: Vielleicht nimmst Du mich ja mal mit auf Deinem neuen Boot??


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. Februar 2004)

Tja Daniel alias Trollax,

&nbsp;

ein Boot zu verkaufen tut schon irgendwo in der Seele weh. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. In ein paar jahren wirst Du feststellen, dass es ohne Boot auch nicht geht, und dann wirst Du Dir ein neues zulegen.


----------



## leguan8 (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Daniel,

selbstverständlch werde ich DIch mitnehmen. Wie schon auf der Rückfahrt besprochen, werden wir 3 ( Franky Du und Ich ) eine Tour unternehmen.

PS.: Danke für die E-MAil.


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Björn!
Auch auf diesem Weg nochmal mein Glückwunsch, das Du unter den Cresentfahrern gekommen bist :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Björn

Freu mich für Dich das Du dieses tolle Boot Dein Eigen nennen kannst.#6
Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit diesem Boot.#h 
In Berlin mußt Du aber bei einem gemütlichen Bierchen mehr darüber erzählen.:m 
Vieleicht kann ich ja auch mal bei Dir anheuern.


----------



## leguan8 (20. Februar 2004)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, dann kann ich meinen komplette Urlaub damit verbringen mit meinen lieben mitboardies auf der ostsee rumzuschippern. OK!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2004)

Gibt es denn was schöneres ??


----------



## leguan8 (20. Februar 2004)

nicht wirklich. zum glück.


----------

